# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  BB: Ekonomia shqiptare në 2017-ën me 3.4% rritje

## Neteorm

Banka Botërore parashikon një rritje ekonomike të qëndrueshme për rajonin e Ballkanit. Në raportin e Prosperitetit Ekonomik, ku ajo jep vlerësime dhe parashikime për të gjithë botën, ajo mban të pandryshuar nivelin e rritjes ekonomike për Shqipërinë.

Në 2016-ën, ky raport vlerëson se ekonomia shqiptare do të rritet me 3.2%, ndërsa këtë vit me 3.4%. Qeveria ka parashikuar një rritje më të madhe në raportin ekonomik fiskal.

2016-ta vlerësohet nga financat me një rritje 3.4, ndërsa 2017-të me 3.8%. Në një tjetër raport të siguruar nga Tv Klan, Forumi Ekonomik Botëror jep dhe vlerësimet e risqeve për ekonominë shqiptare.

Në vend të parë vijnë risqet fiskale, të cilat lidhen me nivelin e taksave. Por shqetësuese për këtë institucion financiar është edhe konflikti ndërshtetëror i cili renditet si risku i dytë më i madh, i pasuar nga tregtia e paligjshme ose informaliteti dhe ekspozimet nga sulmet terroriste. / TV KLAN

----------


## Neteorm

Me gjith ate hashash qe ka, do ishte te pakten 4.5 %

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shifrat e rritjes ekonomike ne Shqiperi nuk tregojne asgje,mundet te tregojne njefare shume financiare por nuk tregojne vertete ngritjen u uljen reale te ekonomise. Mjafton nje investim ne nje hidroçentral o edhe ne ndonje rruge nacionale dhe ekonomia rritet me 1-2 % Ne rastin e Shqiperise kjo ngritje e viteve te meparshme ka te beje kryesisht me investimet e bera neper qendrat e qyteteve dhe me konçesionet ne mjeksi. Ekonomia duhet te matet me punesimin dhe prodhimin ekonomik.

Prova e vertete e kesaj qeverie eshte ngritja e rrogave dhe pensioneve ( qe eshte nje rritje elektorale),aty do duket sa "mban" ky popull. 
Kjo rritje pagash e pensionesh ka nje kosto ekonomike,qe qeveria socialiste  do ti duhet ta garantoje perballe Institucioneve Financiare. Mundet ta garantoje vetem me dy menyra: o me rritjen e taksave ose me shkurtimin e vendeve te punes.

Dhe meqe,me shum propalitet kjo qeveri do fitoje zgjedhjet,mbas zgjedhjeve duhet te vendosi. Pra direkt mbas zgjedhjeve do fillohet vertete te diskutohet per ekonomi,dhe meqenese taksat do jete e veshtire te ngrihen prap do shkohet ne shkurtimin e vendeve te punes. Te prekesh vendet e punes ne Shqiperi do te thote te prekesh pushtetin politik qeveritar, keshtu qe vitin i ardhshem i qeveris socialiste do jete gallate sepse me shum propabiletet do kemi dhe opozit te re,ku dhe hajdutet socialist nuk mundet me te justifikohen mé me hajdutet hajvan demokrat.

----------

Eed (24-01-2017)

----------


## Neteorm

Turizmi rrit ekonominë, Ahmetaj: Në 2017 synojmë deri në 3.8 përqind

https://youtu.be/rd5PCYZpd4U

Instituti i Statistikave raportoi se prodhimi kombëtar u rrit me 3.08 për qind në tremujorin e tretë të vitit 2016 i udhëhequr kryesisht nga turizmi.

“Kontributin kryesor e dhanë tregtia hotele, restorante dhe transport me 1. 12 pikë përqindje, ndërtimi me 0.77 pikë përqindje, aktivitetet financiare dhe të sigurimit me 0.42 pikë përqindje”, tha drejtoresha e INSTAT, Delina Ibrahimaj.

Ndërsa e matur sipas shpenzimeve rritja ekonomike është përcaktuar kryesisht nga ecuria pozitive e investimeve.

“Konsumi final i popullatës u rrit me 1.65 për qind, ndërsa prodhimi bruto i kapitalit fiks, pra invesimet në ekonomi u rritën me 11.89 për qind”, vijon Ibrahimaj.

Por INSTAT ka rishikuar rritjen ekonomike edhe për dy tremujorët e parë të vitit 2016 dhe sipas tij ajo ka qenë me e larta nga sa ishte vlerësuar më parë. Kjo ka bërë që në total për 9 mujorin e 2016-ës rritja ekonomike të aarrijë në 3.27 për qind nga 2.7 për qind që ishte në 2015. 

“Dhe ndërkohë, rritja ekonomike e vitit të kaluar është një premisë shumë e mirë që ne të vazhdojmë për 2017 të tentojmë 3.7-3.8 për qind”, tha ministri Arben Ahmetaj.

Ky është viti i tretë me radhë që rritja ekonomike forcohet pas pikut të ulët 1 për qind që shënoi në 2013-ën.

“Këto nuk janë më shenja, janë statistika të qëndrueshme që Shqipëria ka hyrë në një cikël shumë pozitiv ekonomik”, tha më tej Ahmetaj.

/ Top Channel

----------


## Eed

> Shifrat e rritjes ekonomike ne Shqiperi nuk tregojne asgje,mundet te tregojne njefare shume financiare por nuk tregojne vertete ngritjen u uljen reale te ekonomise. Mjafton nje investim ne nje hidroçentral o edhe ne ndonje rruge nacionale dhe ekonomia rritet me 1-2 % Ne rastin e Shqiperise kjo ngritje e viteve te meparshme ka te beje kryesisht me investimet e bera neper qendrat e qyteteve dhe me konçesionet ne mjeksi. Ekonomia duhet te matet me punesimin dhe prodhimin ekonomik.
> 
> Prova e vertete e kesaj qeverie eshte ngritja e rrogave dhe pensioneve ( qe eshte nje rritje elektorale),aty do duket sa "mban" ky popull. 
> Kjo rritje pagash e pensionesh ka nje kosto ekonomike,qe qeveria socialiste  do ti duhet ta garantoje perballe Institucioneve Financiare. Mundet ta garantoje vetem me dy menyra: o me rritjen e taksave ose me shkurtimin e vendeve te punes.
> 
> Dhe meqe,me shum propalitet kjo qeveri do fitoje zgjedhjet,mbas zgjedhjeve duhet te vendosi. Pra direkt mbas zgjedhjeve do fillohet vertete te diskutohet per ekonomi,dhe meqenese taksat do jete e veshtire te ngrihen prap do shkohet ne shkurtimin e vendeve te punes. Te prekesh vendet e punes ne Shqiperi do te thote te prekesh pushtetin politik qeveritar, keshtu qe vitin i ardhshem i qeveris socialiste do jete gallate sepse me shum propabiletet do kemi dhe opozit te re,ku dhe hajdutet socialist nuk mundet me te justifikohen mé me hajdutet hajvan demokrat.


Pak nga pak. Jemi larg por me afer se dje.

----------


## HFTengineer

po borxhi me gdp ?
70% te 2014 mos ju ndani rama ja nja 10 vjet qe thote do e coj ne 60% https://tradingeconomics.com/albania...nt-debt-to-gdp

Duket sa eshte permisuar gjendja si greqia me borxhin publik dhe ate privat me perpara:





Albania’s public debt declined for the first time since 2010 to 71% of GDP at the end of 2016, local media reported on the basis of preliminary data from the Finance Ministry. In terms of monetary value, the public debt actually increased by 2.2% y/y to ALL 1.66tn. The government expects that the public debt-to-GDP ratio will continue its downward trend to reach 69.1% at end- 2017 and 56% by 2019. The forecast is in line with IMF recommendations within the Extended Fund Facility arrangement. The latest IMF reviews of Albania’s use of the funds suggested that the government should proceed with fiscal consolidation and lowering public debt by broadening tax base and improving tax compliance.

The domestic debt’s share remained at about 52.7% of the stock of total debt at the end of the year. The ratio between domestic and external public debt did not change in 2016. However, the government moved towards a higher level of long-term debt, particularly in relation to the domestic debt. Long-term debt due in more than one year accounts for 57.3% of the total domestic debt, up from 53.9% at end-2015. The aim is to reduce refinancing risks and to benefit from lower interest rates. The largest share of domestic debt is held by the local banking system.


Bejn dy projekte ja shesin miqve  te vete me "koncesjone", marrin borxh IMF vashdojn punen.
Borxhi privat gjithashtu gallate fare.

----------


## HFTengineer

> Shifrat e rritjes ekonomike ne Shqiperi nuk tregojne asgje,mundet te tregojne njefare shume financiare por nuk tregojne vertete ngritjen u uljen reale te ekonomise. Mjafton nje investim ne nje hidroçentral o edhe ne ndonje rruge nacionale dhe ekonomia rritet me 1-2 % Ne rastin e Shqiperise kjo ngritje e viteve te meparshme ka te beje kryesisht me investimet e bera neper qendrat e qyteteve dhe me konçesionet ne mjeksi. Ekonomia duhet te matet me punesimin dhe prodhimin ekonomik.
> 
> Prova e vertete e kesaj qeverie eshte ngritja e rrogave dhe pensioneve ( qe eshte nje rritje elektorale),aty do duket sa "mban" ky popull. 
> Kjo rritje pagash e pensionesh ka nje kosto ekonomike,qe qeveria socialiste  do ti duhet ta garantoje perballe Institucioneve Financiare. Mundet ta garantoje vetem me dy menyra: o me rritjen e taksave ose me shkurtimin e vendeve te punes.
> 
> Dhe meqe,me shum propalitet kjo qeveri do fitoje zgjedhjet,mbas zgjedhjeve duhet te vendosi. Pra direkt mbas zgjedhjeve do fillohet vertete te diskutohet per ekonomi,dhe meqenese taksat do jete e veshtire te ngrihen prap do shkohet ne shkurtimin e vendeve te punes. Te prekesh vendet e punes ne Shqiperi do te thote te prekesh pushtetin politik qeveritar, keshtu qe vitin i ardhshem i qeveris socialiste do jete gallate sepse me shum propabiletet do kemi dhe opozit te re,ku dhe hajdutet socialist nuk mundet me te justifikohen mé me hajdutet hajvan demokrat.




Kjo duhet te jete nominal gdp. Ka nje ndryshim me real gdp qe mer baze dhe inflacjonin:

http://www.investopedia.com/exam-gui...p-deflator.asp


Nominalja rritet sepse nuk merret parasysh inflacjonin dhe cmimet, me nje veprimtari ekonomike  disi minimale dhe rastin e ekonomise shqiprise qe "developing" besoj se dihet muhabeti.


Tjeter gje gdp nuk tregon punsimin apo papunsimin.Ktu e tregojn numrat e U3 qe jane pagese per te papunet qe kerkojne pune per nje afat kohor ,megjithate kty kur njerzit i mbaron koha per klasifikim hyn ne u6  dhe u5 qe qeveria nuk i quan dhe kshu bie numri i te pa papuneve:

http://www.investopedia.com/articles...e-u6-vs-u3.asp

Po aty spaska as basiket.

----------


## HFTengineer

> Prova e vertete e kesaj qeverie eshte ngritja e rrogave dhe pensioneve ( qe eshte nje rritje elektorale),aty do duket sa "mban" ky popull. 
> Kjo rritje pagash e pensionesh ka nje kosto ekonomike,qe qeveria socialiste  do ti duhet ta garantoje perballe Institucioneve Financiare. Mundet ta garantoje vetem me dy menyra: o me rritjen e taksave ose me shkurtimin e vendeve te punes.


E ke llafin per cost restructuring nga rritja e rogave te firmave private?

----------


## HFTengineer

Edhe sikur te rriten rrogat dhe pensjonet pa kto implikimet dhe dihet do jete ngritje  simbolike dhe minimale, duhet te mbani mend dicka .
http://www.investopedia.com/terms/r/realincome.asp

Aty duhet te rriten rrogat vetem per tu ballancuar me inflacjonin qe vashdon te jete  rreth 2.0 
dhe consumer price index qe jane te njejtat me ato evropes lene kto te tjerat.

----------


## HFTengineer

Dhe nje gje tjeter  premitimik i rritjes se rrogave minimale eshte nje strategji e majte globale ne NY njihet si grace per vote:

http://www.politico.com/story/2017/0...ncrease-238828



Nqs. Rama do te ngreje rriogat duhet le ti ngreje minimalen ne nivel me living wage  si gjithe evropa dhe te rreguluar per inflacjonin dhe cmimet, por i dihet muhabeti qe eshte vetem  simbolik sa per voten.

----------

